# Lima: Vecinos transforman antiguo solar en moderno complejo habitacional



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

El municipio de Lima, se compromete con mejorar la calidad de vida de los ciudadanos por lo que lanzo este interesante programa, en el cual los vecinos construyen sus propios hogares con el debido asesoramiento de ingenieros y maestros de obras y previa capacitacion en cuanto a construccion, mientras el municipio pone los materiales para la obra, el pago mensual por la construccion es a la vez el pago por los departamentos, esta iniciativa se va a aplicar en otras zonas del centro de Lima. 

Algunas imagenes que saque del noticiero, el proyecto se encuentra actualmente en obra:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Buenisima noticia!! Me agrada el diseño de los jardines.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Aunque siempre es mejor vivir en algo seguro y más moderno, no se como que no me gusta mucho los diseños pegaditos de apartamentos, en fin. Que puedo decir


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Se ve bien el conjunto. Ojalá que sus ocupantes lo tengan siempre bien limpio y cuidado, a la altura del entorno circundante.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Se ve bien y qué bueno que se mejoren esas zonas


----------



## zid (Dec 24, 2004)

Interesante propuesta, aunque le veo un pero y es "con el debido asesoramiento de ingenieros y maestros de obras" me explico: aquí falta el arquitecto que es el encargado de el diseño no solo de la fachada sino también de los espacios, hay muchos ingenieros que por la conveniencia de la estructura pondrían una columna en mitad de la sala jeje siempre veo a mi hermano que es arquitecto peliando con el ingeniero civil cada vez que van a construir una obra hasta que llegan a un acuerdo.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Bueno no tendrá buen diseño pero al menos será mejor de lo que es ahora.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

sebvill said:


> Bueno no tendrá buen diseño pero al menos será mejor de lo que es ahora.


las cosas se hacen bien o simplemente no se hacen...por lo menos así pienso yo.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

zid said:


> Interesante propuesta, aunque le veo un pero y es "con el debido asesoramiento de ingenieros y maestros de obras" me explico: aquí falta el arquitecto que es el encargado de el diseño no solo de la fachada sino también de los espacios, hay muchos ingenieros que por la conveniencia de la estructura pondrían una columna en mitad de la sala jeje siempre veo a mi hermano que es arquitecto peliando con el ingeniero civil cada vez que van a construir una obra hasta que llegan a un acuerdo.


Tienes toda la razón Zid. Es más, conozco departamentos en los cuales encuentras una columna en medio de la sala...al parecer tambien han sido creados con el debido asesoramiento de ingenieros y maestros de obra, pero sin el de un arquitecto. :S


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Filter como sacas las imagenes en foto?


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Como siempre un buen thread de Filter, toy de acuerdo con zid. hay veces perdemos la perspectiva ya sea por el tema econòmico o por falta de asesoramiento arquitectónico, en este caso ha faltado "el gusto" del arquitecto.

Aun asi es loable el interès de mejorar àreas para vivienda que es lo que mas se necesita en nuestro paìs


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Pues no se puede exigir mucho, este programa es algo así como el programa techo propio, pues la misma gente que vivía en ese sector es la que ocupárá dicha vivienda, por lo que se ha buscado la vivienda sea lo más barata posible, y como no va a serlo si sólo les costará a estas personas siete u ocho mil dólares, si se tomaba en cuenta una arquitectura más sofisticada de seguro salía más costosa.

Pienso que para lo que cuesta la casa luce bien, mejor que vivir hacinados en viejos solares.


----------



## nicolaselguera77 (Aug 25, 2005)

Y DONDE QUEDA ESTE PROYECTO????'


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Quizas no me explique muy bien, quiero dejar en claro que el asesoramiento de maestros de obras e ingenieros es capacitacion en cuanto a construccion para los ciudadanos que estan construyendo su propia casa, sin esta capacitacion construirian cualquier cosa que terminaria por colapsar, no que esto haya sido diseñado por maestros de obra e ingenieros, esto lo ha diseñado un arquitecto, es cierto que el diseño no es nada del otro mundo, pero lo que realmente importa es el interes por mejorar la calidad de vida de las personas.

El proyecto esta ubicado junto al Parque de la Muralla.


----------



## jErEmIaS (Jan 27, 2006)

que chevere que esta ese proyecto pero en donde estará todo eso ME GUSTA MUCHO EL DISEÑO Y ESE CIRCULO DE NO SE QUE ..................¬¬...................me gusto mucho .......saludos


----------

